# Best Carb for 67 GTO 4 Speed 400



## Oldsmobileman (Dec 8, 2008)

I think my old Holley is tired of being rebuilt! It seems time to move forward. All I can say about the car is it is pretty well stock. 400, 4spd, 390 gears. Points distributor and stock intake. Would love some opinions. I pretty much just want to drive it reliably, and still be able to do a quick take off when next to a mustang at a redlight! Do I need a 750? Is a 650 more the answer? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I recommend a stock application Quadrajet. Reliable, efficient, lots of power, and it's 750CFM. Hard to beat for a 4bbl on a GTO. A '66 tripower set-up would really make it scream, though!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree a nice properly set up Q-Jet is your best bet overall...But...nothing sounds like a set of trips.....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

750 from the factory! If you must go aftermarket, try QFT...nice carbs. Eric


----------



## Oldsmobileman (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, I've been thinking stock carb, but gotta admit the tri-power sounds tempting!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Oldsmobileman said:


> Thanks guys, I've been thinking stock carb, but gotta admit the tri-power sounds tempting!


Get your check book out.... they're expensive 

"There are those" who believe that a dialed-in QJet makes more power --- as far as I know, though, that question remains more of an emotional issue than a fact-based one.

Personally, I think that the results from either are probably "close enough" that on a good day with a dead-on tune up, either one could prevail.

"Tis true though that nothing sounds quite like a Tripower at full song...

Bear


----------

